# relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few questions



## redgoat7 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am relativly new at the meat goat program :whatgoat: . I have raised pygmy goats and miniature horses. I purchased a couple nubian does a couple years ago and the neighbor had a nice boer buck he let me breed my does to. Each doe had 2 traditionally colored ( boer) doelings. I recently purchased a 97% boer buckling. The goat market has been steadily holding or raising over the past two years in my area. I watch the markets and auctions in the farm papers. I have 19 miniature horse currently, I want to thin the mini herd and possibly increase my goat herd. I have heard Boer goats have a few inns and outs to dairy or pygmy. I guess they are easier to get coccidiosious ( sp?). I have read that two teats are better then 4? But I just recenlty found this forum and read here that 4 are better for trips and quads. I can understand that. Is there a specific vaccine a boer verses a dairy goat would get? Also at what ages ( roughly) are the best for roasters and butcher goats? Or is it by weight. My neighbor raises Alpines and they say that you shouldnt breed a young doe till she is atleast 8 months or 80% of hre adult body weight. Is this true? Well I will add more questions in the future. And sorry so many now. But I want to learn about this more from a breeder and by books too. Thank you for your time. :whatgoat:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*

Hello Redgoat! Say that pic, are you sure it's not a painting it is beautiful!

4 vs 2 teat, many of us us prefer 4 working but others 2. JackMaudlin has an excellent website for all kinds of info on Boers, including the teat controversy.

As for meat its all going to depend on customer preference, but I believe the optimum is 60-80lb at sale barns.

I've never heard anything about cocci being more of an issue with Boers. 
For breeding our law is 10 months & 100lbs.

ps Welcome!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*

I am still learning too  We've had goats almost a year now - We have mostly boer and boer/nubian, and a kiko doe. 
No real issues here so far with ours? We live in KY and only give our goats the cd/t vaccination, and worm whenever needed. Someone had told me worm every 3 months - but I learned here on the forum that they can grow resistant to the wormer medication so it's best to worm only when they need it.
8 months or 80lbs is what I have leraned for breeding a doe.

Also up to 4 teats is acceptible and it's great if they are working teats.

I have read and been told that the desireable weight for a meat goat would be 60 lbs. but not over 90lbs --- 60lbs. seems to be favored.... I have heard something about the younger they are the better the meat.....

I LOVE the boer/nubian cross. We have 2 does that come from this cross and were bred to our boer buck. The larger/older of the two has 8 week old kids that are almost 40lbs. Plus the doe has a really nice udder - plenty of milk to take care of them, and I believe she could have raised 3 on that udder with no problems.

Anyway, I am no pro but wanted to help from what I've learned so far.

BTW, welcome to the forum! I love the pic of your mini and the goaties.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*

Well hi there....glad to have you with us.... :wave:

Boers are no different... than any other breeds with getting Cocci.... it just depends on the circumstances....all goats are susceptible to it.....

I like 1x1 clean and 2x2 clean teat structure...
with some of my girls... I get trips and they have no issues having the 2x2 structure.. with feeding there kids...I never have to supplement them.....

Vaccinations ...are the same with any other goat... just depends.. on what threats of disease..are around them.. and if ...a breeder decides whether or not to vaccinate against it........



> As for meat its all going to depend on customer preference, but I believe the optimum is 60-80lb at sale barns.


I agree nancyD ...all depends on the buyers preferences... ask around your area on the age and/or weights they desire.... also some want the testicles on ....while others don't.. depends on the buyer....and beliefs...
Find out... if a buyer can legally butcher an animal on your property...
For us...in Northern California it is illegal........if a buyers religious beliefs ...are to kill and butcher an animal right on your property.......they cannot do so...

With my boers... it is 1 year or 1 1/2 year old....no younger than 1 year....to breed.... 8 months to me...is quite young ...but ...that is my preference....

Be careful with reading the books...don't believe all you read.... some old books are not true...and may harm or kill a goat.......if you have any questions..please don't hesitate... just ask us.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*

I only keep 2 teated boers, bucks and does. The USBGA/Ibga has promoted this "Opinion" for years and just recently the ABGA has suggested the wording in its standard will be changed to 1x1 is Preferred over anything else. Preferred doesn't seem like a strong suggestion but that is just the begining. I would recommend if you are thinking of raising show animals then you should try to stick to 1x1; But if you are simply raising market animals It really doesn't matter...FYI a goats udder has 2 halves. It doesn't matter if each half has 1 "faucet" or 20 she will only give as much milk as she can support given many variables, her genes, age, health,ration....Breeders are stuck with what they have, so it becomes easier to make a Fault seem like a Benefit...My opinion may be wrong, So to find out, simply call ANY one of the 3 registries and just ask them which is preferred and Go with the answer they give you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*



> The USBGA/Ibga has promoted this "Opinion" for years and just recently the ABGA has suggested the wording in its standard will be changed to 1x1 is Preferred over anything else


 I have read over the ABGA survey and no where... do I see 1x1 indicated...as an option... :scratch:

Raising goats for meat...has nothing to do with teat structure.... as long as the Doe can feed her kids....



> Breeders are stuck with what they have, so it becomes easier to make a Fault seem like a Benefit...


Again.... some teat structures.. are not a fault...... :doh:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*



toth boer goats said:


> > The USBGA/Ibga has promoted this "Opinion" for years and just recently the ABGA has suggested the wording in its standard will be changed to 1x1 is Preferred over anything else
> 
> 
> I have read over the ABGA survey and no where... do I see 1x1 indicated...as an option... :scratch:


I think if you reread the Reproductive section "A version", the newly approved modification, you will find the word Preferred and 1 functional teat per side , or 1x1,in the same sentence, which doesn't appear in either the "B version" or the Original. It was Intentionally Buried thinking it Might be overlooked by the Rank and File. The A version is the newly proposed and accepted version while the B version is a modification to the A version that eliminates the Preferred statement. Confusion again exactly what they were after when they slid it through the Eboard.


----------



## redgoat7 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*

I want to thank everyone for taking the time to answer my questions. I have another question, can you cut back horns on a goat with out removing them? Would there be alot of bleeding? The reason I ask, recently I aquired a boer buck he still has his horns. All my girls have no horns. I have been told it is best to do all horns or none. He is young and spunky. I didnt want him to learn to use them. I also know a family who let me use their buck last year and he had his horns cut back but not off. I wondered how far up the blood is in the horns. I realize they would have to be cut back like trimming hooves on a regular basis but surely not as often. I have seen when the vet uses the pipe with the hinge in the middle on my bosses beef cattle. It is kinda bloody and didnt know if I wanted to put him thru that or myself. Thanks for any input. T


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*

I wouldn't cut his horns, too much of a mess. 
about 1/2 of my does are horned, they don't have any dominance issues (actually the disbudded Alpine is boss around here). 
Just teach him to be respectful and kind, that way he won't be tearing up your fences constantly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: relativly new at the meat goat program, have a few quest*

Tipping the horns can be bad...depending on if you cut back to far...there can be alot of bleeding... If you want it done properly ...I'd take him to a vet to have him done....... if you think it is necessary....


----------

